# What to do with dark roots?



## Andi (Apr 18, 2006)

I am not gonna be able to get my roots done in the next 1 1/2 weeks (lack of $$), and I wanna get it cut as well so I figured why not wait and then get all done at once.

is there any product that can be applied to the roots to make them look temporarily (like a few washes) lighter? doesnÂ´t have to be anything drastic, just a bit lighter would already help. right now I can only think of this one John Frieda Product that you apply to your hair and then sit in the sun or blowdry your hair thatÂ´s supposed to lighten it.

I am using a blonde enhancing shampoo already but the roots are just too dark so IÂ´d need something specifically for the roots.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 18, 2006)

Seventeen magazine had a rec for Clairol Nice 'n' Easy Permanant Root Touch-Up. Hopefully it can be found in the U.K., but I am clueless about that :eusa_wall: Sorry, still HTH!


----------



## Andi (Apr 18, 2006)

Clairol is unfortunately not available in Austria! I saw an ad for this in a US edition of Glamour or something and I was like damnit we have to have something like that here too!!!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 18, 2006)

well any root touch up product would work..


----------



## Andi (Apr 18, 2006)

I`ve honestly never seen any at our drugstores here, and IÂ´ve never heard of anyone using them here. I guess if we have them they must be brand new or something, IÂ´ll check out my local drugstore tomorrow


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 18, 2006)

Yeah, I'd go for the root touch-up kits, or a peroxide shampoo (to the ROOTS ONLY!) --- where you mix prof. peroxide w/ shampoo. Or ... the Sun-in spray might help, but by the time it lightens up to where you'd probably want it - it would be time for your appt. anyway. (Ps... a cheaper cheater alternative to Sun-In is lemon juice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## AnitaNa (Apr 19, 2006)

Im going through that exactlywith my appt next week and i think it'd be easier to not do anything and wait that little amount of time. put headbands..they're cute and can cover up roots until your appts. not worth the hassle for one week. i doubt yours is as dark as my root even though its prolly just an inch or so it still looks bad lthumbsdown: my roots dont show as much on top bc my hair in the front is to the side so it shows less then if i did middle part. good luck wit it.


----------

